# Utente MarcoG bannato: gravi accuse.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.

*Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*

Per chiudere: il successo di questo sito negli anni sta mando ai pazzi tanta gente, e non riesco a capire il perchè. Ci facciamo un mazzo così, per tutto il giorno, e questo è il premio.

*Dai messaggi che ricevuto via PM ho capito che era solito inviare messaggi diffamatori nei miei confronti agli utenti che richiamavo all'interno delle discussioni. Probabilmente con l'intento di aizzare. Una cosa abbastanza scientifica.*


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2020)

A me non è arrivato nulla ma se mi fosse arrivato qualcosa l'utente in questione non potrebbe aversene? nel senso che sono cose magari private, confidenziali, magari non atte a denigrare nessuno, Chiedo perché ci sono messaggi e messaggi.
Non è reato? chiedo.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Se ho scritto quello che ho scritto, si tratta di accuse pesanti. E voglio andare fino in fondo. 

Per fare restare on topic.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ho scritto quello che ho scritto, si tratta di accuse pesanti. E voglio andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Per fare restare on topic.



Ok, se c'è una certezza sono d'accordo con te, fai bene ad indagare.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Come sospettavo, mi sono stati inviati altri PM, dopo l'apertura di questo topic. Quindi era proprio vizio. 

Che schifo di gente che c'è al mondo. Poi fanno finta di essere perbenisti.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Non mi è arrivato niente e con MarcoG quando c'era da confrontarsi, non si era comportato male, almeno con me. Ma visto quello che hai detto in questo post, non posso che darti il mio appoggio. Questi episodi, paragonabili al cyberbullismo, vanno puniti.


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sospettavo, mi sono stati inviati altri PM, dopo l'apertura di questo topic. Quindi era proprio vizio.
> 
> Che schifo di gente che c'è al mondo. Poi fanno finta di essere perbenisti.



Tanto onore, ricordatelo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> Per chiudere: il successo di questo sito negli anni sta mando ai pazzi tanta gente, e non riesco a capire il perchè. Ci facciamo un mazzo così, per tutto il giorno, e questo è il premio.



Mah, rimango di stucco. MarcoG, che fra l'altro condivideva pure tanti pareri con me, sembrava una persona degna, intelligente e ragionevolissima, aldilà delle opinioni puntuali.

Sono sconcertato.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2020)

Presa visione. Non mi ha mai mandato messaggi privati.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Grazie ragazzi

Sono a quota 3 messaggi totali. Ringrazio chi me li ha inviati. Ovviamente, come detto, resterà anonimo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, rimango di stucco. MarcoG, che fra l'altro condivideva pure tanti pareri con me, sembrava una persona degna, intelligente e ragionevolissima, aldilà delle opinioni puntuali.
> 
> Sono sconcertato.



Anche a me ha scritto qualcosa sull' argomento in questione, personalmente penso l' abbia fatto ingenuamente ( almeno per quanto scritto a me), ha fatto considerazioni secondo me errate, ma credo non sia una persona cattiva.

Pero' se si è messo a farlo per mezzo forum, si è incaponito oltre modo.


----------



## Manue (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> Per chiudere: il successo di questo sito negli anni sta mando ai pazzi tanta gente, e non riesco a capire il perchè. Ci facciamo un mazzo così, per tutto il giorno, e questo è il premio.



Admin non ho ricevuto nulla personalmente.
Rimango sorpreso però da questa situazione, non pensavo l'utente in questione potesse comportarsi così, 
ma che affrontasse il problema con il diretto interessato. 
bah


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Aggiungo che nella vita sono sempre stato abituato a scornarmi con la gente, ma faccia a faccia. Guardandola negli occhi. Così è troppo facile. 

Prima di bannarlo gli ho inviato un PM. Ovviamente non ha risposto. E' scappato con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Admin non ho ricevuto nulla personalmente.
> Rimango sorpreso però da questa situazione, non pensavo l'utente in questione potesse comportarsi così,
> *ma che affrontasse il problema con il diretto interessato*.
> bah



Bravo. E' quello che ho scritto sopra.


----------



## Aron (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> Per chiudere: il successo di questo sito negli anni sta mando ai pazzi tanta gente, e non riesco a capire il perchè. Ci facciamo un mazzo così, per tutto il giorno, e questo è il premio.




A me non è arrivato nulla.
Mi spiace per quanto accaduto.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche a me ha scritto qualcosa sull' argomento in questione, personalmente penso l' abbia fatto ingenuamente ( almeno per quanto scritto a me), ha fatto considerazioni secondo me errate, ma credo non sia una persona cattiva.
> 
> Pero' se si è messo a farlo per mezzo forum, si è incaponito oltre modo.



Capisco.

Detto questo, non entro in merito. Spero solo ci sia buona fede, da qualsiasi parte, e la questione si risolva per il meglio.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2020)

Controllato nei PM, a me non è arrivato nulla (apparte la gente che chiede di Rachel )


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Anche da parte mia nulla.


----------



## Route66 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> Per chiudere: il successo di questo sito negli anni sta mando ai pazzi tanta gente, e non riesco a capire il perchè. Ci facciamo un mazzo così, per tutto il giorno, e questo è il premio.



Prendo atto di quanto scritto sopra e confermo di non aver ricevuto alcun messaggio.
Rimango abbastanza perplesso in quanto non fa parte del mio modo di agire e pensare le cose....spero si chiarisca e risolva tutto nel breve!


----------



## Butcher (25 Febbraio 2020)

Che gran pezzo di emme.
Mi dispiace...


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

*Dai messaggi che ricevuto via PM ho capito che era solito inviare messaggi diffamatori nei miei confronti agli utenti che richiamavo all'interno delle discussioni. Probabilmente con l'intento di aizzare. Una cosa abbastanza scientifica. *


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2020)

Ho appena controllato nei messaggi privati : ho ricevuto nulla.
Nei miei confronti si è posto sempre in modo educato e costruttivo.
Mi auguro si possa risolvere tutto, mi spiace per l'increscioso episodio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2020)

Certa gente non ha davvero niente da fare o pensare nella vita.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2020)

Mai ricevuto nulla da lui


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dai messaggi che ricevuto via PM ho capito che era solito inviare messaggi diffamatori nei miei confronti agli utenti che richiamavo all'interno delle discussioni. Probabilmente con l'intento di aizzare. Una cosa abbastanza scientifica. *



Ahahah ma che roba, spero sia al massimo un adolescente perché altrimenti, fossi in lui, mi farei vedere da uno bravo

Evidentemente le regole di quotare le notizie e non fare copia e incolla sono troppo dure per alcuni (?)

Dispiace perché sembrava un buon utente


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2020)

Mi piace passare tempo sul forum, quando di tempo ne ho, per confrontarsi, esultare (poco), bestemmiare (tanto) e scornarsi (ancora di più) per opinioni contrastanti con altri utenti. Ma fare certe cose significa non avere niente da fare dalla mattina alla sera.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho mai ricevuto messaggi privati da questo utente. 




bmb ha scritto:


> Mi piace passare tempo sul forum, quando di tempo ne ho, per confrontarsi, esultare (poco), bestemmiare (tanto) e scornarsi (ancora di più) per opinioni contrastanti con altri utenti. Ma fare certe cose significa non avere niente da fare dalla mattina alla sera.



Condivido pienamente.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.


*Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero? 

Sono spesso a Roma, avrei voglia di trovarti per prenderti a calci in culo e insegnarti un po' di vita, ma non ne varrebbe la pena.

Addio, sfigato!

Pitermilanista

*

Ovviamente, gli ho risposto che può venire a trovarmi quando vuole...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> ...



niente su questi argomenti.
peccato era uno dei miei utenti preferiti.


----------



## cris (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Ci si può scontrare su determinati argomenti e chi più di me e te può saperlo son 20 anni che ci scorniamo. 
Ma il rispetto va sempre oltre e non è mai mancato.

Poi onestamente non capisco sta roba tutta italiana dell invidia. Se ti va bene una cosa buon per te e se a qualcuno non gli va bene che si apra il suo sito e lo faccia pure lui. Ci son altri 200 forum , nessuno obbliga nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Ma non è che forse fanno confusione col ruolo che ricopri???
Mi spiego meglio : tu sei l'amministratore e ovviamente fai da 'vigile' del forum ma sei innanzitutto uno di noi , ti definirei il primo utente, e quindi come tutti esprimi il tuo parere.
Che poi ci si possa scontrare educatamente o non pensarla allo stesso modo direi che è fisiologico ma non per questo ci si deve offendere.
Devo dire che in questi anni sul forum mi sono legato ad alcuni utenti, con altri ho legato meno e altri li evito ma tutto sommato ci sta.
Alcuni delle volte attaccano in modo gratuito e incomprensibile e non mi spiego tutto questo astio .
Quasi sempre replico a queste persone e le invito ad usare toni diversi.
Questa maledetta tastiera delle volte illude che tutto sia permesso e lecito, non è cosi.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non è che forse fanno confusione col ruolo che ricopri???
> Mi spiego meglio : tu sei l'amministratore e ovviamente fai da 'vigile' del forum ma sei innanzitutto uno di noi , ti definirei il primo utente, e quindi come tutti esprimi il tuo parere.
> Che poi ci si possa scontrare educatamente o non pensarla allo stesso modo direi che è fisiologico ma non per questo ci si deve offendere.
> Devo dire che in questi anni sul forum mi sono legato ad alcuni utenti, con altri ho legato meno e altri li evito ma tutto sommato ci sta.
> ...



.
[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] magari mi sbaglio e sarò stato scortese, ma forse tu sei la dimostrazione che ho sempre risposto tempestivamente e credo anche gentilmente, a tutti quelli che mi hanno contattato per problemi col forum o con la persona.

Ma se poi uno mi insulta a livello personale, ed anche pesantemente, per cose che non c'entrano nulla, allora boh. Penso debba andare in cura da un buon strizzacervelli e scaricare le proprie frustrazioni in altro modo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] magari mi sbaglio e sarò stato scortese, ma *forse tu sei la dimostrazione che ho sempre risposto tempestivamente e credo anche gentilmente, a tutti quelli che mi hanno contattato per problemi col forum* o con la persona.
> 
> Ma se poi uno mi insulta a livello personale, ed anche pesantemente, per cose che non c'entrano nulla, allora boh. Penso debba andare in cura da un buon strizzacervelli e scaricare le proprie frustrazioni in altro modo.



Confermo : sempre operativo , disponibile e gentile!!!
Purchè non ti si chiami per nome sul sito


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2020)

su sto Marco G non mi esprimo perché non ho niente da dire su di lui di particolare ma in generale su questo forum direi che c'è proprio poco da lamentarsi...di forum ne ho girati tanti ma chi per un motivo che per un altro non ne ho visti molti all'altezza di questo…qualcuno per come sono divise le sezione...qualcun altro per come è gestito dai mod/admin...qualcuno per la non-tempestività delle news...qualcuno per l'affidabilità ecc

chi si lamenta del troppo fiscalismo secondo me sbaglia di grosso...anzi a volte alcune cose sono pure state fatte passare…

per quanto riguarda la tolleranza dei pensieri altrui non credo ci si possa lamentare…(ovviamente parlo dello staff)..io mi sono trovato come tutti ad avere opinioni a volte in maggioranza a volte in minoranza e non ho mai avuto problemi ad esprimermi...una volta poi più che una minoranza eravamo proprio in 3 o 4 hahahahaah (con Montella)


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Poche volte interagisco in modo attivo sul Forum, pur seguendolo costantemente ogni giorno: penso che la qualità del servizio offerto sia evidente a tutti. Non ho mai capito chi si mette a pontificare su ogni cosa, credendosi a tal punto migliore degli altri da insultare chi esprime una diversa opinione: questo è un comportamento che faccio fatica a sopportare. Le minacce fisiche, poi, mi mandano su di giri.
Siamo tutti uomini (e donne), e in quanto tali limitati: non mi sembra così difficile capire che ognuno è passibile di incorrere in errori.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Noooo  era l'unico che volevo menare personalmente... Scherzi a parte, ben fatto, sto piter era un male, aveva in mente solo il razzismo, godeva degli italiani che stanno morendo in quanto popolo razzista


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Il problema è che siamo invasi da trolls.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Per quanto riguarda MarcoG, non ho mai ricevuto nulla...

Invece a proposito di Pitermilanista, mi ricorda tanto un vecchio utente ancora della piattaforma forumfree, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] (visto che non trovo il topic) comunque è quello che ti ha insultato ieri riguardo alle tue abitudini?


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2020)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda MarcoG, non ho mai ricevuto nulla...
> 
> Invece a proposito di Pitermilanista, mi ricorda tanto un vecchio utente ancora della piattaforma forumfree, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] (visto che non trovo il topic) comunque è quello che ti ha insultato ieri riguardo alle tue abitudini?



Se questa persona conosce nome e cognome è un problema bello grosso perché potrebbe venire a cercarlo soprattutto dopo questo post messo in bacheca (c'è sempre il rischio) e di pubblico dominio, poi 'sta cosa delle abitudini che vuol dire? sa dove abita? sa dove si muove? mi pare strano.
Mi puzzano questi messaggi, c'è da stare attenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se questa persona conosce nome e cognome è un problema bello grosso perché potrebbe venire a cercarlo soprattutto dopo questo post messo in bacheca (c'è sempre il rischio) e di pubblico dominio, poi 'sta cosa delle abitudini che vuol dire? sa dove abita? sa dove si muove? mi pare strano.
> Mi puzzano questi messaggi, c'è da stare attenti.



Noi vecchi del forum (anche della vecchia piattaforma) sappiamo che l’admin è di Roma. Quindi non penso che lo conosca personalmente.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se questa persona conosce nome e cognome è un problema bello grosso perché potrebbe venire a cercarlo soprattutto dopo questo post messo in bacheca (c'è sempre il rischio) e di pubblico dominio, poi 'sta cosa delle abitudini che vuol dire? sa dove abita? sa dove si muove? mi pare strano.
> Mi puzzano questi messaggi, c'è da stare attenti.



Gli ho detto io di venire, anzi. Ho messo anche la mia foto sulla mail, per due ragioni: per farmi riconoscere e per fargli capire (considerato che attacca a livello personale) che le donne che trombo io in un mese, lui non le vede manco in 10 vite.

Scrivo questo in pubblico perché è esattamente ciò che gli ho risposto in privato.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Noi vecchi del forum (anche della vecchia piattaforma) sappiamo che l’admin è di Roma. Quindi non penso che lo conosca personalmente.



Ma magari venisse...


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> ...



Non mi scritto niente in privato ma la supponenza con cui rispondeva ai messaggi sul forum me lo rendeva insopportabile. Contentissimo che sia stato bannato.


----------



## mil77 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Ecco da questo me l'aspettavo visto quello che scriveva sul forum... Da MarcoG sinceramente no sembrava utente serio con cui si poteva tranquillamente dialogare e scambiare opinioni...Mah la gente è strana


----------



## davidelynch (25 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG l'ho visto interagire spesso solo ultimamente e per argomenti che non commento per scelta (politica, attualità ecc...), Pitermilanista invece lo leggevo spesso e volentieri. Spiace si sia rivelato una persona del genere.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Ero riuscito a leggere al volo quello che aveva scritto Piter prima che voi cancellaste e partisse il ban.
Ancora devo capire la ragione di quel messaggio, un attacco personale senza logica bah...


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Quando leggo certe cose rimango sempre un po' stranito. Avevo letto un messaggio "particolare" e sinceramente credevo che fosse una battuta per rimarcare il fatto che sei - giustamente essendo il tuo sito - sempre molto presente. Evidentemente parlava seriamente. Io una volta, per un semplice commento su Youtube - commento tra l'altro pacato - venni offeso pesantemente e minacciato di morte in privato più volte in periodi diversi, sempre dalla stessa persona che ogni tanto si ricordava di doverlo fare.  Valla a capire certa gente...


----------



## Igniorante (25 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tanto onore, ricordatelo.



Concordo.


----------



## rot-schwarz (25 Febbraio 2020)

a me non ha scritto niente, quello che cambierei pero', cambiare da http a https, In Germania è obbligatorio per i siti web commerciali, perche' in qualche modo proteggi gli utenti iscritti, e forse qualcuno specialmente dall'estero non si registra in questo forum, e cambierei fino alla fine del 2020 per che' chi navigera' in futuro con Chrome non potra' piu aprire siti web solo con http
questo e' un consiglio


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho ricevuto niente. 
Sarebbe bello se ognuno rispondesse di quanto scrive in internet.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> ...



Sono utente del forum dagli albori (quando si era ancora su forumfree), nonostante non sia mai stato attivissimo nel pubblicare (come testimonia il mio n. di messaggi rispetto all'anno d'iscrizione) ma sono sempre stato molto attivo nel seguire le discussioni.

Non sò che tipologie di accuse abbia fatto MarcoG nei tuoi confronti ma mi è sempre sembrato un buon utente. La cosa che mi vien da pensare è che se una qualsiasi persona ha del tempo per diffamare altra gente virtualmente (a che pro, poi?) vuol dire che probabilmente non è una persona molto impegnata nelle vita (per dirlo in modo elegante).

Che poi francamente, anche se avessi delle entrate tramite il forum non ci vedrei assolutamente niente di male, considerando il tempo che gli dedichi giornalmente (credo che sia a tutti gli effetti un lavoro per te).

Concludo dicendo che a me personalmente non ha mai scritto niente..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2020)

Mai ricevuto nulla da MarcoG, certo che ne gira di gente strana.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Presa visione, ma non ho ricevuto messaggi dall’utente in oggetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Non mi è arrivato nulla da questo utente, ma si è incaponito sulla faccenda del Coronavirus? Perché notavo che nei topic riguardo alla questione punzecchiava spesso alcune prese di posizione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se questa persona conosce nome e cognome è un problema bello grosso perché potrebbe venire a cercarlo soprattutto dopo questo post messo in bacheca (c'è sempre il rischio) e di pubblico dominio, poi 'sta cosa delle abitudini che vuol dire? sa dove abita? sa dove si muove? mi pare strano.
> Mi puzzano questi messaggi, c'è da stare attenti.



Anni fa (parecchi: Settembre 2008) ebbi dei problemi con alcuni stranieri della mia zona, problemi nati non via chat, ma dal vivo. Uno di questi come da costume (loro) mi fece arrivare delle minacce piuttosto esplicite, e questi non erano educande o pisquani qualsiasi, erano (ora non più, non sono più in zona, da quel che ne so) legati a giri non piacevoli.

Mettiamola così: gli ho mostrato delle “argomentazioni” (chiamiamole così, va) piuttosto convincenti, da quel momento mai avuto nessun problema, nonostante questo qui sapesse perfettamente dove stavo e dove e come mi muovevo.

Can che abbaia non morde, e anche quelli che mordono recedono di fronte ad “argomentazioni” (continuiamo pure a chiamarle in questo modo) convincenti, e se questo vale per dei cagnacci piuttosto rognosi come quelli figuriamoci per un Quaquaraquà qualsiasi come uno che si prende la briga di scrivere certi messaggi. Nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà un quarantacinquenne col cervello di un criceto.

Tutto c’è meno che da preoccuparsi di queste macchiette da web 2.0.

Edit: ho deciso di censurare la nazionalità dei suddetti stranieri per evitare che alcuni webeti vengano a scartavetrarmi lo scroto accusandomi di dare fiato a stereotipi razzisti. Non che me ne freghi qualcosa ma di litigare non ne ho voglia in questi giorni.


----------



## egidiopersempre (26 Febbraio 2020)

nessun messaggio ricevuto.... anche se non sempre sono d'accordo con te (come con altri) ... le questioni vanno affrontate faccia a faccia e in modo civile. massima solidarietà, anche io ho fatto il moderatore e è un lavoro di m......


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



Non ho ricevuto alcun PM da MarcoG, in generale uso pochissimo i PM..strano sembrava un utente a posto anche se ammetto di non averci interagito molto...
Su Pitermilanista debbo dire che ho notato un suo evidente cambio di registro nell'ultimo periodo..mi piaceva molto leggerlo anni fa, poi si è presentato sul forum sempre meno e spesso in modo polemico..mah..certo che la gente ha comportamenti che fatico veramente a capire..se a uno non piace il forum faccia a meno di scriverci, mica è obbligatorio..
Poi oh, pure io qualche volta ho mosso delle critiche ma credo sempre in modo civile


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grazie ragazzi, per farci capire con che razza di gente abbiamo a che fare tutti i giorni (ma per fortuna, per la maggior parte, siete al 90% bravi ragazzi e gente intelligente) vi incollo una mail (sì, la riporto, perchè tanto sono tutte offese...) che ho ricevuto ieri da tale Pitermilanista (quello "anti razzista...") dopo averlo richiamato non so quante volte per insulti e offese personali nei miei confronti anche all'interno delle discussioni e poi, per la disperazione, bannato.
> 
> 
> *Sei un mongoloid.., con tutto il rispetto per i mongoloid... Ti ho punzecchiato sul vivo, vero?
> ...



PUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ma sto tizio sta malissimo.

Ma chi vuoi che vada a prendere questo.....


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ho visto solo ora il topic, nessun messaggio da parte dei soggetti menzionati.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Mai ricevuto o mandato un MP 

Certo che iniziare a insultare persone su un forum per idee differenti... siamo in un forum del Milan, dovremmo essere tutti legati almeno da questo. Ed è per questo che ci siamo iscritti. Per seguire il Milan e confrontarci sulle nostre idee. Poi certo, ci può essere l'utente più simpatico o meno simpatico degli altri, ma fare la guerra così lanciando insulti vari (e cercando di convincere altri pure di nascosto) è ridicolo e vigliacco


----------



## unbreakable (26 Febbraio 2020)

per me per il mio modesto parere sono infiltrati di altri forum come qualcuno ha gia' fatto notare..
io scrivo poco ma legog tanto ovviamente quando riesco.. e non ho mai ricevuto pm.. ed ho le mie convinzioni su certi argomenti.. ma sono al 100 per cento milanista e mai mi permetterei di denigrare il lavoro altrui o di offendere, le critiche ci pososnostare ma sempre in un'ottica di crescita personale e del lavoro e nel rispetto del buon senso..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Febbraio 2020)

Non ho idea di cosa sia successo tra te e questi soggetti, ma pur rendendomi conto che essere zittiti dal nostro buon Admin dia un fastidio enorme (in particolare se si ritengono le proprie argomentazioni buone), posso dire che certi messaggi non sono accettabili. Ci sta non essere d'accordo, anzi è normale, ma offendere e minacciare anche no!


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Febbraio 2020)

perdonami per l'off topic, ma visto che non ricevuto risposte in privato e non so dove chiedertelo, mi potresti spiegare perché posso scrivere commenti solo nei post che NON riguardano il milan? te lo chiedo perché è un "mistero", visto che non ho mai scritto qualcosa di provocatorio. tra l'altro frequento i forum da quasi 20 anni e non sono stato mai bannato da nessun forum.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> perdonami per l'off topic, ma visto che non ricevuto risposte in privato e non so dove chiedertelo, mi potresti spiegare perché posso scrivere commenti solo nei post che NON riguardano il milan? te lo chiedo perché è un "mistero", visto che non ho mai scritto qualcosa di provocatorio. tra l'altro frequento i forum da quasi 20 anni e non sono stato mai bannato da nessun forum.



I tifosi delle altre squadre non possono scrivere nelle sezioni sul Milan.


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Febbraio 2020)

Intanto grazie per avermi risposto. Se non erro c'è anche un tifoso juventino che scrive spesso nei post del milan. Comunque, peccato. Mi sarebbe piaciuto confrontarmi con voi in certi topic, anche perché vi leggo da utente fantasma da 10 anni.


----------



## David Drills (26 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## James45 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ti confermo da parte mia di non aver ricevuto alcun pm dai citati.
Per il resto, solidarietà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tifosi delle altre squadre non possono scrivere nelle sezioni sul Milan.



Sul serio?..non avevo mai fatto caso ..


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non apro mai posto del genere perchè sono cose riservate, ma in questo caso sono costretto a farlo. Mi hanno girato dei PM nei quali l'utente MarcoG rivolgeva accuse pesanti nei miei confronti riguardo la gestione del forum, guadagni, partite iva e quant'altro.
> 
> *Non so se abbia fatto lo stesso con altri utenti. Nel caso, vi prego di inviarmi gli screen tramite PM o attraverso il form email (resterete assolutamente anonimi) in modo da valutare il da farsi. Che stavolta mi sono proprio stufato.*
> 
> ...



Non ho mai ricevuto PM dall'utente in questione,anche perchè ultimamente interagisco ben poco qui dentro,pur leggendovi abbastanza assiduamente.Ma mi dispiace sempre leggere offese personali che,al di là delle divergenze di opinioni che io stessa ho avuto a volte con altri utenti,non sono mai giustificabili. I messaggi dell'altro utente,poi,sono assolutamente inqualificabili,perciò esprimo la mia solidarietà all'Admin. Parlare faccia a faccia e chiarire il proprio punto di vista in maniera pacata e civile ormai,purtroppo,sembra essere passato di moda.


----------

